# turbo trainer



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

looking for some info and recommendations on a turbo trainer for my road bike so far from my own research the elite supercrono mag force from chain reaction seems the best deal but thought i would ask incase i have overlooked one cheers


----------



## steve6690 (Feb 25, 2016)

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/super-crono-mag-force-turbo-trainer-pack-id_8313999.html

This one ?. Can't go wrong at that price. I have an Elite Qubo but it was like pedalling in treacle, probably ok for a stronger rider though. Recently switched to a direct drive trainer instead.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I was given this so not sure what make it is?
Be warned tho they are very boring.

Best off doing a spin class or google watt bikes they are excellent.



Gonz.


----------

